# Paragon no sound



## Raspymcnasty (Oct 31, 2021)

I think i have the wiring to the stereo jacks incorrect.


----------



## Barry (Nov 1, 2021)

Do you have the ground wire from the DC jack going to the board, if so your good, the black wire from battery clip should be on the input jack


----------



## music6000 (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes, if battery Ground lead is going to Sleeve of Input, Your good.
You need to test that your Footswitch's are making proper contact with the Main PCB through the Header pins!


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 1, 2021)

Barry said:


> Do you have the ground wire from the DC jack going to the board, if so your good, the black wire from battery clip should be on the input jack


Yep, I did wire it the way described. 

Im baffled.. My  LEDS turn on correctly, but  there is literally 0 sound.

I  looked for shorts, nothing. I reflowed and still nothing.


----------



## Coda (Nov 1, 2021)

Are the diodes oriented correctly? Have you tried adjusting the trimpots?


----------



## music6000 (Nov 1, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> Yep, I did wire it the way described.
> 
> Im baffled.. My  LEDS turn on correctly, but  there is literally 0 sound.
> 
> I  looked for shorts, nothing. I reflowed and still nothing.


Do you have Sound in Bypass mode?
What voltage are you getting at Pin 8 on both JRC4580D's  ???
We need to see the back of the PCB board!!!


----------



## music6000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> Yep, I did wire it the way described.
> 
> Im baffled.. My  LEDS turn on correctly, but  there is literally 0 sound.
> 
> I  looked for shorts, nothing. I reflowed and still nothing.


*Check for Continuity on these Matching Circles from matching Pin Pads on Adapter Board with Footswitch's:*


----------



## music6000 (Nov 2, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Do you have Sound in Bypass mode?
> What voltage are you getting at Pin 8 on both JRC4580D's  ???
> We need to see the back of the PCB board!!!


We do need you to respond to the Questions!


music6000 said:


> *Do you have Sound in Bypass mode?
> What voltage are you getting at Pin 8 on both JRC4580D's  ???
> We need to see the back of the PCB board!!!*


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback.
My pedal has 0 sound in bypass and 0 sound when activated.  I get a popping  noise when i activate the yellow side, but no sound when pop when i activate the red side. However, both leds light up.

For continuity, I get continuity for all points, however,  I do get continuity to ground from yellows and purples.

Seems like I may have a short somewhere then?

JRC4580 (Left): 
1: 8.669
2: 8.68
3: 7.88
4: .001
5: 8.54
6: 8.562
7: 8.522
8: 17.103

JRC4580 (Right):
1: 8.621
2: 8.625
3: 7.833
4: .001
5:  8.49
6: 8.508
7: 8.473
8: 17.000


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## music6000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> View attachment 18046


*Clean those Nine pins !, The Board also needs a Clean.*
Pull your Footswitch Adapter Board from the Main PCB & Test the Matching circles again.
If you have Continuity to Ground from Yellows and Purples its the Main Board!
*Make sure all your Potentiometers are 1/2 way on rotation!*
If not, It's the Footswitch Board.


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 2, 2021)

music6000 said:


> *Clean those Nine pins !, The Board also needs a Clean.*
> Pull your Footswitch Adapter Board from the Main PCB & Test the Matching circles again.
> If you have Continuity to Ground from Yellows and Purples its the Main Board!
> *Make sure all your Potentiometers are 1/2 way on rotation!*
> If not, It's the Footswitch Board.


Ok so i just clipped the header pins and took off the footswitch board from the mainboard.

I just went through the continuity test again and it appears i no longer get the continuity from ground to yellows/purples.

However, for the yellows I’m not getting continuity from Out1(yellow) to the 1M nor to the In2 (yellow). But i do get continuity from In2 to 1M.

I want to mention thank you for replying so quickly, I am very grateful for your assistance.

Edit* stupid me, out1 would have to be connected via footswitches to in2.

Is there anything else you see amiss before i use 2 more footswitches?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> Ok so i just clipped the header pins and took off the footswitch board from the mainboard.
> 
> I just went through the continuity test again and it appears i no longer get the continuity from ground to yellows/purples.
> 
> ...



So you have proper continuity from the 9 main board pins to the corresponding places on the main board?

Have you also checked the 9 pins on the breakout board to their places on the footswitches?

Don’t mangle the board getting switches off until you are sure.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> So you have proper continuity from the 9 main board pins to the corresponding places on the main board?
> 
> Have you also checked the 9 pins on the breakout board to their places on the footswitches?
> 
> Don’t mangle the board getting switches off until you are sure.


As *Big Monk* said, With both Footswitch's in Bypass & Active modes , Test each Footswitch Pad for Continuity to see if Solder underneath is touching lug next to it that is causing short.


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 3, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> So you have proper continuity from the 9 main board pins to the corresponding places on the main board?
> 
> Have you also checked the 9 pins on the breakout board to their places on the footswitches?
> 
> Don’t mangle the board getting switches off until you are sure.


So i did the continuity test for the 3pdt stomp switches, they’re both shorting, i used too much solder unfortunately. But good news is the main board is good to rewire. I’ll just order some new 3pdt switches and try again.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PJS (Nov 3, 2021)

From the photos the switches don't look poorly soldered.  What do you mean when you say they are shorting?  These switches can be prone to too much heat.  If they did get too hot when you soldered them then they may be faulty.


----------



## music6000 (Nov 3, 2021)

music6000 said:


> *Check for Continuity on these Matching Circles from matching Pin Pads on Adapter Board with Footswitch's:*
> View attachment 17983


Yes, it looks like a lot of solder & heat on those footswitch pads.
 Are you going to reuse the Adapter Board or Wire the individual Footswitches
When soldering Footswitch or Toggle switches, never Solder next to each others pad, skip one & wait for each one to cool!!!


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 3, 2021)

PJS said:


> From the photos the switches don't look poorly soldered.  What do you mean when you say they are shorting?  These switches can be prone to too much heat.  If they did get too hot when you soldered them then they may be faulty.


the bypass quadrant on the  right are all showing continuity even when active is switched. I now learned that you can damage a switch by heat.


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Nov 3, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Yes, it looks like a lot of solder & heat on those footswitch pads.
> Are you going to reuse the Adapter Board or Wire the individual Footswitches
> When soldering Footswitch or Toggle switches, never Solder next to each others pad, skip one & wait for each one to cool!!!


Im going to just wire them manually, I dont even know how i would desolder the footswitches


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 3, 2021)

Raspymcnasty said:


> the bypass quadrant on the  right are all showing continuity even when active is switched. I now learned that you can damage a switch by heat.



I've damaged enough switches to know you have to get in there hot and fast, with just enough solder to fill the pads and no more, and work in a pattern like tightening a pipe flange.

I do corners, then the middle, then a diamond.


----------



## Raspymcnasty (Oct 31, 2021)

I think i have the wiring to the stereo jacks incorrect.


----------



## carlinb17 (Nov 4, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I've damaged enough switches to know you have to get in there hot and fast, with just enough solder to fill the pads and no more, and work in a pattern like tightening a pipe flange.
> 
> I do corners, then the middle, then a diamond.


I'm all about hot and fast...HAHA


----------



## waarp (Jun 3, 2022)

Thanks for all the good info in here, I was having a similar issue and found the problem with the help from this thread. After I realized I wired the out cables wrong (didn't cris-cross them) I had to clean and reflow the pins to the secondary board. I cleaned the main board really well but was too excited to try the pedal out when it finished and completely ignored the secondary board's acetone scrub down.


----------

